# Tag Connection Services



## KatanaStartup (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, so I've found a couple of Tag creation companies, and I have a question or two for those that have experience dealing with them. Largely, where do you go afterward to have them attached to the t-shirts? Clothing Labels 4 U seems to have an outside label maker that could help me out and be convenient, but DJ's labels are unbelievably cheaper. However, DJ's doesn't seem to have a connection service, and I'd like to find something on the cheaper side, either an outside connection service or one integrated into the tag printer. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Search for "relabeling" (instead of tag connection). That will give you information on who can relabel the t-shirts for you and how it's done.

relabeling related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Some blank t-shirt wholesalers (like tscapparel.com) will offer relabeling services, some screen printers will do it, some seamstresses will do it.


----------



## KatanaStartup (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for that, found my answer in about 2 minutes. Great site!


----------

